# 20L for one percula clownfish?



## waynside (Aug 21, 2005)

would a 20L work for one clownfish? i want to get a saltwater tank, but i have size constraints...would this set up work? i just want one clownfish in there...

:help:


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes, that'll work fine.


----------



## waynside (Aug 21, 2005)

how about cleaner shrimp? can i add one or two?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

one or two would be fine


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Yup all ok! I have a small pair of clowns in a 10g, 20L is plenty room..


----------



## waynside (Aug 21, 2005)

thanks guys!


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

how much would it cost to keep 1-2 clowns in a 10? I got a 10 with light, HOB, and a heater. What else do i need, i've never done salt


----------



## waynside (Aug 21, 2005)

this will be my first one as well...havent done it yet but planning to this month...


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Fishboy, the cost difference is not great in small tanks like that. About all you really need to add is a Hydrometer ( tells you how salty the water is ) and some salt. Some different gravel would be good, too, but since you'd have to make so many water changes in a tank like that, the gravel is optional.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I agree with TOS, my 10g still wasn't cheap for being a 10g i put about the same amount of $$$ as i did into my 50g african tank


----------

